# Winged maple Burl bowl.



## Todd Halleman (Aug 22, 2017)

Has an ogee shape to it. I turned this when I did my first wood turning demo a couple weeks ago. I finally got around to sanding it and applying my finish. It is made from big leaf maple burl and is finished with Howard's feed n wax.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 10


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 22, 2017)

Great looking bowl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 22, 2017)

Beautiful! Tony


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 22, 2017)

Really nice bowl! Good shape and I like the finish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Aug 22, 2017)

Todd, Nice piece there ! what size is this and reading up on "Howard's feed n wax" I was wondering if you applied on the lathe or off?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Todd Halleman (Aug 22, 2017)

Albert Kiebert said:


> Todd, Nice piece there ! what size is this and reading up on "Howard's feed n wax" I was wondering if you applied on the lathe or off?


Thank you! It is about 11"x13"x3". And I used it to wet sand with the lathe off. When I sanded it up to 1200 grit, I buffed the bowl part with a paper towel and the lathe running

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Aug 22, 2017)

Gorgeous piece of wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 23, 2017)

I just drooled on my iphone.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## El Guapo (Aug 23, 2017)

Wowzer, gorgeous piece!


----------



## against.the.grain (Aug 23, 2017)

Great looking piece. What you are accomplishing at your age is awesome. I can only imagine how far you're going to go. 
I really like using that finish myself.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Aug 24, 2017)

Very Cool!
Tom


----------

